# MY SNAKE BROKE HIS BACK



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ok, so my hypo hondo milk has always been mean and bites, but yesterday I noticed a bump on his back when getting him out to feed. So today I get him out and he has a 2-3 inch section of his back that is as rigid as a pencil. This explains a few things, such as reduced appetite and problems shedding. I cant believe I never noticed this. Now that I have prety much confirmed it it makes complete sense. Poor bastard cant shed and had no appetite. He bites so much I usually dont mess with him, I just try to get him out, I get bit and I hild my hand in his cage untill he lets go and thats it. I feel sooooooo bad. I dont know what to do at this point. He never slithers around in his cage, another thing that solidifies my beliefs. I wouldnt want to live like that. I dont know what I should do. He was a $225 snake, thats not what bothers me, but f*ck....
I am going ot bring him to work to x-ray him to make sure, but I am 99.9% sure, infact I cant immagine what else it could be.
sigh

any suggestions


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

If it is untreatable, euthanize him. Not sure how to do it, but i would decapitate him.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man, but if it feels like a kink out of place he is most likely not going to be able to live a healthy life. Best thing to do is euthanize him... decapitation or putting him in the freezer would be the most humane imo.

Again, sorry to hear


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ya this frigin sucks, I work at a vet hospital, so i can humanely euth him. I have read a few things about broken back snakes liveing for a long time with lots of TLC, but I am not convinced that is fair to him.

I'm just so bummed out right now


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

actually cutting the head off of a snake is bad, the snake actually stays alive for upto 20 minutes with his head cut off, best way would probably be by poising him (putting something inside a mouse before feed) or by putting it in the freezer.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It actually could be something else, the x-ray will tell you a lot. I wouldn't give up hope until you know more or if its health is declining rapidly.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

ditto


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

OMG that sux









that snake is tight


----------



## Jburns7 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ky is going to ask Ben if he knows the breeder he came form. She is also going to ask him about the female hog island boa he has that has recovered from a similar injury and seems to be fine. It’s the female he uses as a breeder, so it is possible that they can recover, but not likely. I would wait until you get your x-rays. Still sucks ass though! Poor little guy.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^cool, I would be nice to know. Unfortunetly we put him down today. He was alot worse. I feel terrible for the little bastard. He extremely limited in mobility and when I picked him up he just hung there. He also drooled big drool drops.... We didnt want him to suffer.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry about the loss man


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is a shitty story. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

bummer dude
sorry to hear that


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Malice said:


> Why not use cinder blocks instead?


How would the sanke feel pain tho if there is no brain attached to recieve nerve signals...or even think?


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

hey there sorry about your snake man.... the best way to put him down is the freezer i have had to do it to a couple of snakes years ago but it is the best way its is also the way the vet recomended....again sorry to hear about him..adam


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, man.











DannyBoy17 said:


> Why not use cinder blocks instead?


How would the sanke feel pain tho if there is no brain attached to recieve nerve signals...or even think?








[/quote]

How the heck did you end up quoting me in this thread? From your thread in the Equipment section?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> actually cutting the head off of a snake is bad, the snake actually stays alive for upto 20 minutes with his head cut off, best way would probably be by poising him (putting something inside a mouse before feed) or by putting it in the freezer.


How would the sanke feel pain tho if there is no brain attached to recieve nerve signals...or even think?








[/quote]

The head of the snake would be where the pain is felt. Severed nerves leading to the snakes head could still sense pain depending on where the cut was. The body of the snake would have no way to process nerve signals.

I would have probably euthanized via freezing or putting it in a CO2 chamber.

Sorry for the loss man


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Mettle said:


> actually cutting the head off of a snake is bad, the snake actually stays alive for upto 20 minutes with his head cut off, best way would probably be by poising him (putting something inside a mouse before feed) or by putting it in the freezer.


How would the sanke feel pain tho if there is no brain attached to recieve nerve signals...or even think?








[/quote]

The head of the snake would be where the pain is felt. Severed nerves leading to the snakes head could still sense pain depending on where the cut was. The body of the snake would have no way to process nerve signals.

I would have probably euthanized via freezing or putting it in a CO2 chamber.

Sorry for the loss man








[/quote]

Yes, but how does the head function without blood from the heart?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dangg, that sucks. sorry man


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

you did the right thing. Snakes can go a bit without breathing before things shut down, you can still be bitten by a snake with its head removed. More percisely its severed head.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man that sucks honduran's are my favorites. Good Luck and hope everything works out


----------

